# 49 key controllers...



## jaketanner (Apr 27, 2017)

Was wondering who is using a 49 key controller for mock ups as their sole controller. And do you desire and miss the extra keys, or are they not necessary for mock ups...I'm new to orchestrating and scoring, and I know for music production, for many things, I would need at least 61 keys. 

Provided I also have pads to pick up any key switching.

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 27, 2017)

jaketanner said:


> Was wondering who is using a 49 key controller for mock ups as their sole controller. And do you desire and miss the extra keys, or are they not necessary for mock ups...I'm new to orchestrating and scoring, and I know for music production, for many things, I would need at least 61 keys.
> 
> Provided I also have pads to pick up any key switching.
> 
> Thanks for the replies.



Can only lurk a bit .... very close to deciding on Roli Rise 49 __ but even newer to orchestra. 
Using 'normal 88/61/49' now __ Rise limited to 49. Hope you get some great Replies !


----------



## muk (Apr 28, 2017)

88 keys here. As a trained pianist you'll most likely want to have weighted keys, and that is only available in 88key controllers (with the exception of the VMK 161+). If you write a lot for piano, 49 keys will be limiting. For orchestral it should be workable. Keyswitches could be a bit tedious as they tend to be in the lowest octave, but you could always a cheap 24key controller for keyswitches.


----------



## Illico (Apr 28, 2017)

61 keys here. Agree with muk, for orchestral it should be feasible with a 49 keys. The only problem I have with 61 is that I could not have access to keyswitch keys for instrument in high register. In my dreams, I would prefer a 88 keys.


----------



## jaketanner (Apr 28, 2017)

I am a pianist as well, studied on an acoustic, but I can play keyboards and have owned many from the Roland Juno106(when it came out), to Korg products...so while 88 is ideal, space is limited at the moment...and the one model I was eyeballing, (Graphite49), only comes in 49. The SL88, was high on the list but aside from space limitations, it's back ordered quite a bit.

For keyswitches, I plan on programming the pads or buttons...so not a big deal. I don't really perform heavy piano pieces, but I was asking more for orchestral mock ups if 49 should be sufficient...as mentioned, I could always add a 25 key model and assign it the lower register and make it a double manual setup...lol

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Voider (Apr 28, 2017)

I've got a 49 key midi keyboard and I regret it when I want to play piano pieces that use more than those 4 octaves. 
But for production only, and if you don't play more than 4 live, it is no problem because you can just hit the transpose button and it shifts into the desired direction.


----------



## jaketanner (Apr 28, 2017)

I dont play in live situations...eventually, I will get the SL88, but since I will be using it primarily for scoring work, I was curious if anyone felt they needed more keys for non-piano scoring. Provided you also had pads and assignable sliders and buttons to pick up the extra switching and such.

The problem that I've come across is the to get the features I want and need, I have to sacrifice the amount of keys. 61 would be ideal at the moment, but as there is no perfect MIDI controller that has everything, the closest I came to it was believe it or not, the Graphite 49..doesn't come in 61.

Needs: 
61 or 49 keys for space limit.
Aftertouch, nice but not a must.
Pitch and mod wheels.
Fully assignable sliders (9), buttons and pads.
A decent non squeaky or excessively noisy keybed, to play with headphones and not disturb anyone around me.
A fully assignable pedal input.
Keys that are not short as I have large hands...the Roland A800, was perfect, but the keys are ridiculously small...such a shame.

Thanks...


----------



## AllanH (Apr 28, 2017)

I've been looking at the same issue. I have an 88-key graded hammer action that's my primary keys, but have been looking at LaunchKey and Impulse from NovationMusic (https://us.novationmusic.com/keys) for a second set of synth keys with good controls.

Both have good faders, rotary dials, and (drum) pads. LaunchKey seems to have static midi assignments, so that's a bummer. Impulse is an older instrument. LaunchKey would have been my preference, but maybe there is software that can remap midi.


----------



## jaketanner (Apr 28, 2017)

AllanH said:


> I've been looking at the same issue. I have an 88-key graded hammer action that's my primary keys, but have been looking at LaunchKey and Impulse from NovationMusic (https://us.novationmusic.com/keys) for a second set of synth keys with good controls.
> 
> Both have good faders, rotary dials, and (drum) pads. LaunchKey seems to have static midi assignments, so that's a bummer. Impulse is an older instrument. LaunchKey would have been my preference, but maybe there is software that can remap midi.




My thoughts exactly...the launchkey had a really nice velocity response for piano...but no reassign able cc...that's nuts to me...it's so good otherwise, yet you can change anything. The Impulse is fully assignable, and pretty good, but double the price...:(


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Apr 28, 2017)

I think you would find your limitations quickly with a 49 key, especially since you're a pianist. I personally can't imagine moving away from my 88 key. My controller is nearing it's lifespan, and I ordered a Nektar Impact LX88+ that should arrive next week. It has a lot of great features, plus an inexpensive price tag.


----------



## jaketanner (Apr 28, 2017)

Wolfie2112 said:


> I think you would find your limitations quickly with a 49 key, especially since you're a pianist. I personally can't imagine moving away from my 88 key. My controller is nearing it's lifespan, and I ordered a Nektar Impact LX88+ that should arrive next week. It has a lot of great features, plus an inexpensive price tag.




I actually was looking into the lx61+...I tried the lx49 first model at a Sam Ash...was noisy as heck...but the feature set is exactly what I wanted. I know the lx88 is a different keybed, but I need it to be on the quieter side.

I would love your feedback once you get it ..I can wait a few weeks..

Thanks.


----------



## Voider (Apr 28, 2017)

jaketanner said:


> I dont play in live situations...eventually, I will get the SL88, but since I will be using it primarily for scoring work, I was curious if anyone felt they needed more keys for non-piano scoring.



I wasn't referring to live gigs or something, but hit record in your DAW and playing a piece by yourself instead of just clicking the notes with your mouse. I would say unless you don't want to play piano pieces that often use more than 4 octaves, you're doing fine with 49 oder 61 keys. For scoring and playing in most of the melodies that's enough.


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 28, 2017)

jaketanner said:


> I dont play in live situations...eventually, I will get the SL88, but since I will be using it primarily for scoring work, I was curious if anyone felt they needed more keys for non-piano scoring. Provided you also had pads and assignable sliders and buttons to pick up the extra switching and such.
> 
> The problem that I've come across is the to get the features I want and need, I have to sacrifice the amount of keys. 61 would be ideal at the moment, but as there is no perfect MIDI controller that has everything, the closest I came to it was believe it or not, the Graphite 49..doesn't come in 61.
> 
> ...



*HA !!* __ "A decent non squeaky or excessively noisy keybed, .......... not disturb anyone around me." 
One of main factors for evaluating Roli Rise 49 mentioned earlier. ... and it has some interesting capabilities for orchestral work.


----------



## jaketanner (Apr 28, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> *HA !!* __ "A decent non squeaky or excessively noisy keybed, .......... not disturb anyone around me."
> One of main factors for evaluating Roli Rise 49 mentioned earlier. ... and it has some interesting capabilities for orchestral work.



Tried the roli. Had a weird feel to it. The NI series is quiet but doesn't offer any of the features I really need...and it's out of budget at the moment.


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 28, 2017)

jaketanner said:


> Tried the roli. Had a weird feel to it. The NI series is quiet but doesn't offer any of the features I really need...and it's out of budget at the moment.



THX ! Small town here and no local access to test Roli. I too am career pianist having painfully parted with Grotrian Concert 225 few years back. Roland KR577 / IvoryII Italian now, but nothing will truly replace 'real thing'. 
Actually now have NI S-49 and not much quieter than older Axiom Pro 61 keys. Good luck with your search!


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Apr 28, 2017)

Got a Yamaha weighted P-35 for the main controller here and the KOMPLETE KONTROL S49 for my short parts and for controlling my Komplete 10U instruments and others


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (May 2, 2017)

jaketanner said:


> I actually was looking into the lx61+...I tried he lx49 first model at a Sam Ash...was noisy as heck...but the feature set is exactly what I wanted. I know the lx88 is a different keybed, but I need it to be on the quieter side.
> 
> I would love your feedback once you get it ..I can wait a few weeks..
> 
> Thanks.



Ok, the LX88+ arrived. I've only had a couple of days with it so far, but it has already surpassed my expectations. I was a bit worried at first, as the box was very light and I was thinking it might be very cheaply built. However, I was pleasantly surprised by its overall quality; the build is quite solid. Keep in mind I've been using an M-Audio 88 for the past ten years, but IMO the keys are very quiet and smooth. Registration was easy, and all I did was download the software for my DAW's (Cubase and Logic X) and run the quick setup. Right out of the gate, the basic integration functions/controls all worked as advertised (transport, mixer, instrument parameters, etc). I will spend some time this week reading the manual and learning it's comprehensive integration features....but so far, it is wonderful. For the price of this controller, you can't go wrong; I'm actually blown away by the value compared to comparable units I looked into.


----------



## jaketanner (May 2, 2017)

Wolfie2112 said:


> Ok, the LX88+ arrived. I've only had a couple of days with it so far, but it has already surpassed my expectations. I was a bit worried at first, as the box was very light and I was thinking it might be very cheaply built. However, I was pleasantly surprised by its overall quality; the build is quite solid. Keep in mind I've been using an M-Audio 88 for the past ten years, but IMO the keys are very quiet and smooth. Registration was easy, and all I did was download the software for my DAW's (Cubase and Logic X) and run the quick setup. Right out of the gate, the basic integration functions/controls all worked as advertised (transport, mixer, instrument parameters, etc). I will spend some time this week reading the manual and learning it's comprehensive integration features....but so far, it is wonderful. For the price of this controller, you can't go wrong; I'm actually blown away by the value compared to comparable units I looked into.



Thank you for the time to write all that...greatly appreciate it.

That is good to know. I was going back and forth with Nektar support about the keys, earlier today, and they assured me that the issue with the black and white keys has been resolved with the + version. 

I went to a Sam Ash and they only had a LX 49, original and it was terribly noisy and felt not great. Granted, it's a different feeling keybed than the LX88...but the 25 key version of the + I tried at BH Photo in NY, felt really nice, so I am chalking it up to a GC demo that just went to hell...lol.

I was comparing the LX88+ and the 49+ models through their manuals...and I did see that the layout of the 49 is a bit different in terms of placement for the wheels. But I am torn...lol. I really can't find the space at the moment for the 88, but I will lose the semi-weighted action that only that model has...seems like a bummer. Anyway, so now it's a sure thing between the Roland A500 Pro, and the Nektar 49...Both have very similar and fully programmable functions, but the advantage of the A500, with it's software editor is very appealing.

I use Pro Tools, so I am aware that integration is not as deep as with Logic, which I also have, but don't use regularly.

Look forward to any update you are willing to post...Thanks again.

Jake


----------



## colony nofi (May 3, 2017)

For what its worth, I use the A-88 and A-800 Pro here in my studio, and have an A-500 sitting in London for when I'm there... the advantage of having things mapped the same way is awesome.
I do like the ease of mapping the A-500/800 Pro. It maybe a little "dumb" - in that you basically just turn it into a standard one knob=one function controller, but once you have that mapped inside your DAW / Kontakt, it can be really powerful.
I was thinking of getting into the native instrument controllers myself (after demoing one at a mates studio the other day) but after thinking about it some more, I'm really quite happy with what I've got 
AND the roland has the pads + sliders as well as the knobs.


----------



## jaketanner (May 3, 2017)

colony nofi said:


> For what its worth, I use the A-88 and A-800 Pro here in my studio, and have an A-500 sitting in London for when I'm there... the advantage of having things mapped the same way is awesome.
> I do like the ease of mapping the A-500/800 Pro. It maybe a little "dumb" - in that you basically just turn it into a standard one knob=one function controller, but once you have that mapped inside your DAW / Kontakt, it can be really powerful.
> I was thinking of getting into the native instrument controllers myself (after demoing one at a mates studio the other day) but after thinking about it some more, I'm really quite happy with what I've got
> AND the roland has the pads + sliders as well as the knobs.



I have used the S49 in a studio I help set up..however, I have not used it as intended with the deep integration with Kontakt..even though I was using Kontakt on some things. As a straight up controller, it's very limited, and so expensive, that unless you truly use it as intended, it's just a waste of money.

I am glad to hear that you are using the A500 pro, and are liking it. What do you mean exactly when you say "dumb"? My goal, and this is the first time I am trying this, but what I would like to do is to be able to use my Sampletank 3, along with Kontakt Ultimate 11, and possibly a few other VIs, and just be able to assign expression to either the mod wheel, or a slider. I would also like to be able to reverse the sliders for drawbar mode (hope thats possible on A500). I would love to have zones, but ST3 is very extensive and I can program layers each with their own velocity settings to create a complete multi, so it's not that important. The last thing I would like to be able to do is set key switches to some buttons on my left, since the keyboard is so small. From what I was reading, the split zones are not user definable? Is this correct? otherwise I would set the very first note to my switches, and the rest for my string patch.

I also work on music productions, and while I realize the pads are not really pads, I think for the extent that I finger drum, they will be fine.

What DAW are you using?

Thanks again.
Jake


----------



## gsilbers (May 3, 2017)

I also have space issues. I have a acorn 61 keys (slim/short form factor) and bought these at a hardware store so I made a cheap keyboard drawer:






I used to have the 49 keys but I really needed that extra 8tva below for some kontakt intruments (not keyswitches) that go down there.


----------



## Rasmus Hartvig (May 3, 2017)

I have 61 key keyboards and thats definitely not good enough for comfortable use. Unfortunately I can't find one decent 88 key controller without some kind of hammer action. I'm a trained pianist, but for me hammer action is only good for that exact thing: piano. Strings, woodwinds, synth... Everything else feels strange to me playing on a hammer action keyboard.

I have - and love - the Novation 61 SL keyboard. It has the best keybed I've ever tried, but unfortunately 61 keys is the biggest Fatar makes these keybeds. I'll keep dreaming about a Novation SL 88...


----------



## jaketanner (May 3, 2017)

Rasmus Hartvig said:


> I have 61 key keyboards and thats definitely not good enough for comfortable use. Unfortunately I can't find one decent 88 key controller without some kind of hammer action. I'm a trained pianist, but for me hammer action is only good for that exact thing: piano. Strings, woodwinds, synth... Everything else feels strange to me playing on a hammer action keyboard.
> 
> I have - and love - the Novation 61 SL keyboard. It has the best keybed I've ever tried, but unfortunately 61 keys is the biggest Fatar makes these keybeds. I'll keep dreaming about a Novation SL 88...



check this out: http://www.studiologic-music.com. 88 keys and Fatar. Also the Icon http://iconproaudio.com/product/ikeyboard-8s/...looks interesting. No idea about the keys, but looks cool. Also, I have had extensive back and forth with nektar support over the keys on the LX88+...apparently, they fixed any previous issues, and have improved their keybeds..might be worth looking at.

I've used the Novation Sl many times before...it's cool, but I found the sensitivity for piano Vis not that great. Besides not being able to really find one. I am considering with great certainty, the A500 pro, from Roland, or the Nektar LX49+.

The thing is, for me...a piano player, classically trained as well...I want to break out of the pianoesque style of playing, and get to a more "modern" sound, for songwriting especially. For mock ups, and laying down parts, I don't think I will need more than 61, or even 49 keys for that matter, which is what I would like to get...strictly to keep me disciplined to stay away from piano playing...lol. If that makes sense.


----------



## jaketanner (May 3, 2017)

Rasmus Hartvig said:


> I have 61 key keyboards and thats definitely not good enough for comfortable use. Unfortunately I can't find one decent 88 key controller without some kind of hammer action. I'm a trained pianist, but for me hammer action is only good for that exact thing: piano. Strings, woodwinds, synth... Everything else feels strange to me playing on a hammer action keyboard.
> 
> I have - and love - the Novation 61 SL keyboard. It has the best keybed I've ever tried, but unfortunately 61 keys is the biggest Fatar makes these keybeds. I'll keep dreaming about a Novation SL 88...



I was pondering this idea...tell me if it makes sense or not. To extend the keyboard, couldn't I theoretically create a dual tier controller? Like a 49 key and either another 49 or 25 key, and play one with my left and the other with my right? Like a double manual organ? Haven't tried that, but been thinking about that expandability for myself...maybe that's something that might work for you as well...depending on what you are playing of course.


----------



## toddkedwards (May 3, 2017)

gsilbers said:


> I also have space issues. I have a acorn 61 keys (slim/short form factor) and bought these at a hardware store so I made a cheap keyboard drawer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@gsilbers I'm curious to see the pictures of the keyboard drawer you made? Also, can you provide a parts list?


----------



## Rasmus Hartvig (May 4, 2017)

jaketanner said:


> check this out: http://www.studiologic-music.com. 88 keys and Fatar. Also the Icon http://iconproaudio.com/product/ikeyboard-8s/...looks interesting. No idea about the keys, but looks cool. Also, I have had extensive back and forth with nektar support over the keys on the LX88+...apparently, they fixed any previous issues, and have improved their keybeds..might be worth looking at.



Thanks for this recommendation. I wasn't aware of the Icon controllers. They do look interesting. I'll try to get hands-on time with one to determine if it's the right feel. Unfortunately the Studiologic controllers are all hammer action. They look great and might feel awesome, but I'm still uncertain if I can get used to hammer action for anything else than piano.


----------



## jaketanner (May 4, 2017)

Rasmus Hartvig said:


> Thanks for this recommendation. I wasn't aware of the Icon controllers. They do look interesting. I'll try to get hands-on time with one to determine if it's the right feel. Unfortunately the Studiologic controllers are all hammer action. They look great and might feel awesome, but I'm still uncertain if I can get used to hammer action for anything else than piano.



The Numa Compact is not hammer...that's why I sent you link. Check it out...it's semi weighted.


----------



## MatFluor (May 4, 2017)

I have a Impact LX49+ - I'm not a pianist, so I don't really miss weighted keys in that regard.

It has faders, knobs and pads and good DAW integration (that's their main advertising point).
I'm setting up an old tablet for TouchOSC, apart from controlling different aspects of my DAW, I lay Keyswitches on it, so I have that "Keyboard range" extended with that.


----------



## Rasmus Hartvig (May 4, 2017)

jaketanner said:


> The Numa Compact is not hammer...that's why I sent you link. Check it out...it's semi weighted.



Oh didn't notice that - thanks! Looks good. But then I notice that it doesn't have a modwheel  Oh why do there always have to be a dealbreaker?


----------



## jaketanner (May 4, 2017)

MatFluor said:


> I have a Impact LX49+ - I'm not a pianist, so I don't really miss weighted keys in that regard.
> 
> It has faders, knobs and pads and good DAW integration (that's their main advertising point).
> I'm setting up an old tablet for TouchOSC, apart from controlling different aspects of my DAW, I lay Keyswitches on it, so I have that "Keyboard range" extended with that.




How are the keys in terms of noise and do you feel they deliver or could possibly deliver an expressive performance? I don't need weighted keys, and I want to get away from piano type pieces..but I don't want to spend extra time fixing velocities of strings afterwards.


----------



## MatFluor (May 4, 2017)

jaketanner said:


> How are the keys in terms of noise and do you feel they deliver or could possibly deliver an expressive performance? I don't need weighted keys, and I want to get away from piano type pieces..but I don't want to spend extra time fixing velocities of strings afterwards.



Well, some keys "clash" with each other if you apply sideways force, and then you have the typical "cheap" noise when plastic hits plastic. For that price, it is amazing.

You can change the velocity curves of the keys, so you can adjust it to your playstyle as needed - 4 different curves and 3 fixed velocities (couldn't find a graph with the curves unfortunately).

I like it, but as always - try to get your hands on one at a shop to try it out, and compare alternatives.


----------



## jaketanner (May 4, 2017)

Rasmus Hartvig said:


> Oh didn't notice that - thanks! Looks good. But then I notice that it doesn't have a modwheel  Oh why do there always have to be a dealbreaker?



I have been going through so many disappointments too in terms of, one controller having one feature I need, but not others...and what I have researched, and might just possibly do...is just construct my own, so Akai makes a mini Pad station and there's also the Korg nano with sliders...both are small enough to fit pretty much anywhere...then get a controller purely for the keys...I know about wanting a mod wheel..I do also...but with fully assignable sliders, I can assign the same mod or expression to any slider and essentially replace the mod wheel. Or..get the Numa, and then add a Mini key controller just for the wheels and extra buttons. But from what I have come to realize, that on any price level, there isn't ONE controller that has it all...at least not without some compromise.

The closest anything has come for me, is the Roland A500 Pro...which I might just pull the trigger on, then add the Akai pads because the A500, doesn't look like it would be too good to drum on.


----------



## Norbz (May 4, 2017)

I've gone through a good array of keys over the years. Best I've ever had was the Motif 8. I've since got a few new ones and now sit on a 61 key non-weighted piece of shi.... naw I'm kidding it's great however if you're used to weighted keys you'll hate the light plastic feel for a while before getting used to the new sensitivity and strange disconnect from your sound. I used to feel like I'm smashing my keys at times, getting feelings INTO the keys, now I feel like I am yelling yet whispering with my fingers and it requires a different feeling altogether. If you have the space and the pockets for it and you're passionate about your music I would go for 8 weighted for sure.


----------



## jaketanner (May 4, 2017)

Norbz said:


> I've gone through a good array of keys over the years. Best I've ever had was the Motif 8. I've since got a few new ones and now sit on a 61 key non-weighted piece of shi.... naw I'm kidding it's great however if you're used to weighted keys you'll hate the light plastic feel for a while before getting used to the new sensitivity and strange disconnect from your sound. I used to feel like I'm smashing my keys at times, getting feelings INTO the keys, now I feel like I am yelling yet whispering with my fingers and it requires a different feeling altogether. If you have the space and the pockets for it and you're passionate about your music I would go for 8 weighted for sure.



No space for 88..But down the line, I will get an SL88 Studio or Grand. For now, I am trying to NOT be a pianist, and force myself to compose on less keys, in hopes to not fall prey to my usual "piano ballad" compositions. Besides, I will be doing a combination of different types of music, and an all around 49 key controller, I think fits the bill for now.

I would consider 61 keys, simply to avoid key switch programming on the 49, but the 61 would need to have at least 2 zones with split points to do that.


----------



## Norbz (May 4, 2017)

I see what you're saying now. I forced myself to downsize and just sacrifice the pianist feel as I mostly do modern music anyway and the mo8 just took up way too much space too (and was ridiculously heavy, but that's also one of its main features too is those weights :( which I do miss even on the 61).

Anytime I've ever tried to demo anything in the stores with anything less than 61 it just seemed to frustrate me within a few minutes. 49 is 'almost enough' for me but not quite. Even the 61 when you have diverse/deep libraries is often not enough without up/downing octaves all the time. This is while NOT being a pianist but a producer going through all kinds of sound types/drums/kits/mishmashing50layers/etc. - Whenever I see youtube vids with the little 2-3 octave keyboards I'm like "why? So limiting for natural organic growth on the keys and when you have more of them..", so I guess I see the 49 kinda like that too. But if you know what you're doing with it it's just a matter of being efficient I suppose.

Best of luck with whichever you get .


----------



## jaketanner (May 4, 2017)

Norbz said:


> I see what you're saying now. I forced myself to downsize and just sacrifice the pianist feel as I mostly do modern music anyway and the mo8 just took up way too much space too (and was ridiculously heavy, but that's also one of its main features too is those weights :( which I do miss even on the 61).
> 
> Anytime I've ever tried to demo anything in the stores with anything less than 61 it just seemed to frustrate me within a few minutes. 49 is 'almost enough' for me but not quite. Even the 61 when you have diverse/deep libraries is often not enough without up/downing octaves all the time. This is while NOT being a pianist but a producer going through all kinds of sound types/drums/kits/mishmashing50layers/etc. - Whenever I see youtube vids with the little 2-3 octave keyboards I'm like "why? So limiting for natural organic growth on the keys when you have more of them..", so I guess I see the 49 kinda like that too. But if you know what you're doing with it it's just a matter of being efficient I suppose.
> 
> Best of luck with whichever you get .



Ideally, it would be both a weighted 88, and a 49 controller...but maybe some day..lol


----------



## Maximvs (May 4, 2017)

I Have been in a similar situation of Jake and tried many controllers in the past few months.... I am looking for a lightweight controller that I can use for my mobile rig. I am a pianist but will mostly use the controller for other virtual instruments, synths , etc so I don't mind a semi-weighted keyboard. The fact is that I think there is a market hole when it comes to light weight 88 note controllers so I started considering the possibility to buy a 61 keys but in the end I have decided that I am too used to working with an 88 notes keyboard. I am currently thinking about the new Studiologic Numa Compact 2 and use my Korg Nano Control 2 as a controller.

I also considered the Studiologic SL 88 but when I realized that it has the same keybed as the Acuna 88, which I owned, discarded immediately... I did find the Fatar TP 100LR keybed far too noisy.

Cheers, Max


----------



## jaketanner (May 4, 2017)

Massimo said:


> I Have been in a similar situation of Jake and tried many controllers in the past few months.... I am looking for a lightweight controller that I can use for my mobile rig. I am a pianist but will mostly use the controller for other virtual instruments, synths , etc so I don't mind a semi-weighted keyboard. The fact is that I think there is a market hole when it comes to light weight 88 note controllers so I started considering the possibility to buy a 61 keys but in the end I have decided that I am too used to working with an 88 notes keyboard. I am currently thinking about the new Studiologic Numa Compact 2 and use my Korg Nano Control 2 as a controller.
> 
> I also considered the Studiologic SL 88 but when I realized that it has the same keybed as the Acuna 88, which I owned, discarded immediately... I did find the Fatar TP 100LR keybed far too noisy.
> 
> Cheers, Max



Hi Max,

Have you considered the lx88 plus from necktar? I heard the redesigned there keybed for the plus series and it is a big Improvement.

I understand about the key noise because I'm something like the keylab 88 or the Akai 88 it is extremely noisy and they use Fatar keybed. However, I also know for a fact that it is the chassis that the keyboard is housed in and the dampening that is put underneath it also creates the noise. I do not believe the Acuna is exactly the same keybed as the 88 SL. While they are both tr100 LR, the sl88 has aftertouch, and I think they different chassis. I could be mistaken comma but from the videos I've seen it does not appear to be noisy at all.

Thanks for the input, much appreciated.

Jake


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (May 5, 2017)

Jake,

I have spent a lot more time with the Nektar LX88+ now, and I can attest it is an awesome controller. Deep integration with Logic Pro 10.3 and Cubase 8&9. I'm not finding the keybed "noisy", or any difference between the black & white keys (as noted in previous model LX88 reviews). I didn't realize how noisy my M-Audio 88 was until I started using this one. I'd also say that I use my trackpad/mouse about 80% less, as nearly all of the DAW functionality is right from the actual controller.

I realize just about any controller is going to be a chore with Pro Tools, which is crazy, but for the price this unit is fantastic.


----------



## jaketanner (May 5, 2017)

Wolfie2112 said:


> Jake,
> 
> I have spent a lot more time with the Nektar LX88+ now, and I can attest it is an awesome controller. Deep integration with Logic Pro 10.3 and Cubase 8&9. I'm not finding the keybed "noisy", or any difference between the black & white keys (as noted in previous model LX88 reviews). I didn't realize how noisy my M-Audio 88 was until I started using this one. I'd also say that I use my trackpad/mouse about 80% less, as nearly all of the DAW functionality is right from the actual controller.
> 
> I realize just about any controller is going to be a chore with Pro Tools, which is crazy, but for the price this unit is fantastic.




Hi...thanks for sharing that. The funny thing, I just decided last night to pull the plug on the lx49+...I realize the keybed is different, but I might not have the space for the 88...and also, the 49 has the wheels on left of keybed, not on top.

However, after going back and forth with Nektar support about the keybeds...they did assure me that the 88+ does have an improved action, and from your testimony, seems accurate.

I may have to just find the space...lol

And pro tools has a quick CC learn function...it's a simple right click and then cc learn...super easy, so not too worried. Apparently, the lx will remember the settings per plugin...which is awesome.

Thank you so much for the review.

Jake.


----------



## Maximvs (May 6, 2017)

Hi Jake,

Thanks for the suggestion about the Nektar LX88+... in fact it is in my controller list and I did have a chance to put my hands on it but not to test it with actual virtual instruments and sample libraries. I liked the keyboard feeling but the people in the shop where not able to tell me if the keybed was improved compare the previous model, in fact they told me that the LX88+ has the same keybed which I did read had some issues with the sensitivity between white and black keys and other problems...

Now That you are telling me that Nektar redesigned and improved the keybed on the LX88+ and Wolfie2112 that has actually been using it is telling that the previous keyboard problem are not longer an issue, I may reconsider the possibility to purchase this controller.

Cheers, Max


----------



## jaketanner (May 6, 2017)

Glad to to help Max. It's a strong consideration for me as well at the moment. Still torn between the lx49 or 88 and a graphite 49...


----------



## SchnookyPants (May 6, 2017)

What ever happened to 73 keys? I'd love a weighted action midi keyboard the same size as my old Rhodes _Seventy-Three._


----------



## sostenuto (May 6, 2017)

jaketanner said:


> Glad to to help Max. It's a strong consideration for me as well at the moment. Still torn between the lx49 or 88 and a graphite 49...



Recall your early reaction to post re. Roli Rise (felt funny) but for orchestra, seems like some cool features ( Strike, Glide, Slide, Press and Lift ) ... once acclimated. Quiet keywaves too .... really noticing key-noise here in quiet workspace.  Have S-49, but likely headed to Roli Rise 49 .... No local demos, so hope to not be displeased seriously.

Main play device is Roland KR-577 .... so somewhat covered.


----------



## jaketanner (May 6, 2017)

SchnookyPants said:


> What ever happened to 73 keys? I'd love a weighted action midi keyboard the same size as my old Rhodes _Seventy-Three._



I'm with you...studiologic had one. Gone. Roland has the RD64..weighted. but still short.


----------



## jaketanner (May 6, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> Recall your early reaction to post re. Roli Rise (felt funny) but for orchestra, seems like some cool features ( Strike, Glide, Slide, Press and Lift ) ... once acclimated. Quiet keywaves too .... really noticing key-noise here in quiet workspace.  Have S-49, but likely headed to Roli Rise 49 .... No local demos, so hope to not be displeased seriously.
> 
> Main play device is Roland KR-577 .... so somewhat covered.




I guess you can get used to it after a while, but I need a main controller...space and budget is a bit limited. But down the line as a second controller, I might consider it again. But it definitely is cool...just weird...lol


----------

